# Help me find gplv2 price.



## speedforspid (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello, i was searching a lot to find the price of my air compressor.. i have gplv2 with air amplifier that u can see in this link Air Amplifier Systems - MAXIMATOR AUSTRALIA - Maximum Pressure

Mine is the first one, pls try to help cuz i cant find it.

Thanks.


----------



## LansCompany (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, finding a price can be difficult.. Best option is to goto this link ( I am pretty sure its the model you are looking for ) and request a quote, they will email you the price..

Air compressor booster station - 40 l, 16 bar | GPLV2 - Maximator GmbH

Hope that helps!


----------

